# 1001 Uses for an Immovable Rod



## Christian

OK, my party scored one of these tonight. What are some fun things we can do with it? It just seems like one of those items that has unlimited possibilities ...

(Party is 6th-7th level, so no ideas that include, eg., _Time Stop_.)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Best use ever of an immovable rod in my campaign?  The party commissioned a really really long one and used it as a straight edge to perform an aerial geometry equation to triangulate the exact location of an object they knew produced a spherical field that nullified Weave magic.  Then, the barbarian (this was his plan, actually) slid down the immovable rod and plummeted onto the castle straight down, sundering with his axe until he reached the orb


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae

Doorstop / bar
"Parachute"
Instant ladder (usually requires 2)
Improvised boot for carriage wheel
Mine / Putting holes in rapidly moving objects (ships)

EDIT: Teleport protection (see recent thread on new FAQ)


----------



## Moon-Lancer

if your swallowed, you an turn it on and the creature is stick, or its going to rip a giant hole from the inside out.


----------



## Storyteller01

Take levels in the Immovable Rod Master Prc?


----------



## MarkB

Take two of them, and place them in a pair of platform-soled boots, with the activation button situated just beneath the wearer's big toe. Presto: Boots of _air walking_.

Mount an adamantine spearhead on it, and activate it just below the waterline in the path of an oncoming ship.

After climbing a difficult slope, use one to attach a rope to for your less-agile friends. Faster and less noisy than hammering pitons.


----------



## Christian

MarkB said:
			
		

> After climbing a difficult slope, use one to attach a rope to for your less-agile friends. Faster and less noisy than hammering pitons.




That was one of my first ideas after the Wizard _Identified_ it last night. We're about to hike through mountains in the dead of winter (because we're apparently a bunch of idiots, I guess). I'm thinking if we get a rough cliff, my druid can shapeshift to aerial form with the rod in his pocket, fly to the top, and lower a rope ...


----------



## RigaMortus2

If you are on a ship and want the ship to stop, activate it in mid air so the crew's cabin (for example) runs into it and prevents the ship from moving.  Instant anchor.

Plant the rod in the gound or side of a mountain and activate it.  There, you've just prevented the world from rotating


----------



## Felix

This fae was trying like heck to steal our chest that had some McGuffin and we just weren't getting any sleep. So we opened the chest, put one rod along one side, another on the other side, and locked the chest.

The DM didn't think of that (he thought the chest would be stolen or we would be bereft of rest/spells) and chuckled when he described the fae unsuccessfully trying to drag the thing away.


----------



## serraphin

I hate to be the moany rules lawer - but the ship stopping and (to an extent) giant creature stopping have a rather big flaw:

Immovable Rod:
An immovable rod can support up to 8,000 pounds before falling to the ground. If a creature pushes against an immovable rod, it must make a DC 30 Strength check to move the rod up to 10 feet in a single round.

If something's swallowed you whole, I'm guessing it's a bit big. Bigger than 8k lbs and strong enough to shrug off a DC 30+ roll. One could argue that if 3000lbs are 'pushed' against the rod in any direction, it drops.

Immovable rods do, however, make marvelous doorstops when you haven't got time to sprang a door and stop that horde of orcs what's chasing you


----------



## MarkB

serraphin said:
			
		

> I hate to be the moany rules lawer - but the ship stopping and (to an extent) giant creature stopping have a rather big flaw:
> 
> Immovable Rod:
> An immovable rod can support up to 8,000 pounds before falling to the ground. If a creature pushes against an immovable rod, it must make a DC 30 Strength check to move the rod up to 10 feet in a single round.



Thus my suggestion of mounting a blade on the rod when using it to slice up a ship - it prevents the ship from bringing its full mass to bear against the rod.

And whilst an immovable rod won't stop a ship under sail, it should be sufficient to anchor an unpowered one in place if you should wish to do so under circumstances where dropping the anchor is impractical or undesirable.



> If something's swallowed you whole, I'm guessing it's a bit big. Bigger than 8k lbs and strong enough to shrug off a DC 30+ roll. One could argue that if 3000lbs are 'pushed' against the rod in any direction, it drops.



A Behir has Strength 26. That's insufficient to succeed on the check even with a natural 20. And it may or may not weigh 8,000 lbs. Where does the 3,000 figure come from?



> Immovable rods do, however, make marvelous doorstops when you haven't got time to sprang a door and stop that horde of orcs what's chasing you



They're also good for keeping doors open if you happen to suspect a 'sealed room' trap.


----------



## Storyteller01

Seriously though, take a look at the Immovable Rod Master PrC. Use the rod as a weapon (club); activate the rod as a free action; pinning; placing said object down a critters throat, then turning it on (difficult, but fun if you pull it off); aerial acrobatics (think twin bar, with no upper limit), etc.

Lots of good, clean, wholesome fun.


----------



## MarkB

Storyteller01 said:
			
		

> Seriously though, take a look at the Immovable Rod Master PrC. Use the rod as a weapon (club); activate the rod as a free action; pinning; placing said object down a critters throat, then turning it on (difficult, but fun if you pull it off); aerial acrobatics (think twin bar, with no upper limit), etc.
> 
> Lots of good, clean, wholesome fun.



Where could we find this PrC?


----------



## Laman Stahros

MarkB said:
			
		

> A Behir has Strength 26. That's insufficient to succeed on the check even with a natural 20. And it may or may not weigh 8,000 lbs. Where does the 3,000 figure come from?



Okay, I'm confused. DC 30 Strength check, Strength 26. All a Behir needs is to roll a 4 to pass that check.

Edit: I really should wake up before posting. Sorry.


----------



## werk

Laman Stahros said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm confused. DC 30 Strength check, Strength 26. All a Behir needs is to roll a 4 to pass that check.




Str 26 = modifier of +8

30 - 8 = ?  

Behir needs to roll a 22


----------



## Harmon

Get two and hang your hammock from them; never sleep on the hard dungeon floor again.

Climbing by placing one where there are no hand holds then reach back down and grab it up. 

Doorstop is my favorite.

Coat rack.

Set it in the middle of a 5’ wide pit and step across- course most adventurers could jump that.

Just a few off the cuff ideas.

Later all.


----------



## MarkB

Harmon said:
			
		

> Set it in the middle of a 5’ wide pit and step across- course most adventurers could jump that.



Set it in the middle of a 5' wide pit at chest level, then cast _invisibility_ on it. Enemies jump the pit, slam into it, and slide off into the pit.


----------



## Infiniti2000

An immovable rod has that annoying frame of reference issue.  Is it immovable with respect to the planet or other more local frame of reference?  If you activate it in a ship's cabin, will it move with the ship or not?  Can you dim door while holding an activated immovable rod?


----------



## MarkB

Infiniti2000 said:
			
		

> An immovable rod has that annoying frame of reference issue.  Is it immovable with respect to the planet or other more local frame of reference?  If you activate it in a ship's cabin, will it move with the ship or not?  Can you dim door while holding an activated immovable rod?



I consider it fixed relative to the planet. Interaction with teleportation effects are open to interpretation - you could, with reasonable justification, rule that it cannot be teleported since it's immovable, that it can be teleported but counts as weighing 8,000 lb, or that it can be teleported freely (since teleportation involves no conventional movement) and will be stuck in place at its destination once teleported.

EDIT: One interesting interpretation would make it a teleport-foiler: The teleportation effect could transport it to the astral plane, but once there it would prevent movement within that plane, causing you to exit back at your starting point.


----------



## Infiniti2000

MarkB said:
			
		

> EDIT: One interesting interpretation would make it a teleport-foiler: The teleportation effect could transport it to the astral plane, but once there it would prevent movement within that plane, causing you to exit back at your starting point.



Well, if it's not immovable with respect to the plane, then how does it function in the astral plane? 

That makes it very hard to adjudicate and I quite honestly don't have a good answer.  I generally like to use a local frame of reference, perhaps as designated by the user.  Thus, the rods in the chest from the example above would not perform the function as intended.  The chest would be movable.  Likewise, you could use the rods to climb up the side of a ship (you 'attach' the rods to the frame of reference of the ship, whereas others from above could not do that).


----------



## Engilbrand

I have a character with 3. Young DM. When a pit started filling up with water and there was a lid on top, I used it as a ladder to get to the top. Once there, I put one behind my back, one under my butt and one by my feet. This character could breathe under water, so that wasn't a threat. I pulled out my morningstar and started hitting the lid casually. It was fun.
A little bit later, he came to an area with lava. There was a rickety rope bridge to the thing in the center with what I wanted. I told the DM that I would use them like monkey bars while walking on the bridge. When the bridge dropped out, I kept monkey barring my way across to what I need. I then held one rod while I grabbed the thing I need. When the ground dropped away, I was held in the air. Thing went into pocket, I pulled out the other rod and monkey barred back to my group. Good times.


----------



## MarkB

Infiniti2000 said:
			
		

> Well, if it's not immovable with respect to the plane, then how does it function in the astral plane?
> 
> That makes it very hard to adjudicate and I quite honestly don't have a good answer.  I generally like to use a local frame of reference, perhaps as designated by the user.  Thus, the rods in the chest from the example above would not perform the function as intended.  The chest would be movable.  Likewise, you could use the rods to climb up the side of a ship (you 'attach' the rods to the frame of reference of the ship, whereas others from above could not do that).



Well, user-designated definitely doesn't work, for the same reason it doesn't work for _teleport_. Otherwise you can strap an immovable rod into the traces of a carriage and designate its frame of reference as "relative to my faithful animal companion Hector the badger over there", and Hector can now "draw" a carriage weighing up to 8,000 lbs with no extra effort.

Or attach two immovable rods to opposite sides of a reinforced castle door, assigning them the frame of reference of two of your friends who are walking in opposite directions, then step back and watch as the door is ripped apart.


----------



## Infiniti2000

Well, user-designated within reasonableness.  Inside a ship = ship, not planet.  Outside a ship, but close to a ship=either ship or planet.  Near a planet would probably have to be the planet.  That is, you could not attach it to the planar reference and suddenly have the rod move 1000 miles per hour due to the world's rotation.

Like I said, though, it's nontrivial.  And having it always use a planet reference makes it unusable in some other planes, including the astral where there are no planets (presumably).


----------



## Plane Sailing

MarkB said:
			
		

> Where could we find this PrC?




It was in the 2nd world publications book called 'Master of Arms'

Buy it here
http://shop.enworld.org/index.php?productsid=1607&source=Spotlight&internal=1

It has been consistently well reviewed throughout, and it is a lot of fun.

Better yet, you don't even have to use the prestige classes, as it has been arranged so that you could use it as a series of feats related to the immovable rod.

(There are also prc/feats for rod of lordly might master and blink master a well as a whole bunch of more traditional weapons)


----------



## werk

Instant gallows.


----------



## Storyteller01

If your clever, a means of winning a tug of war match. Against a giant...


----------



## Velmont

One of my character have a immovable rod since two years now in LEW (a PbP world on ths forum, in case you didn't knew) and here what I have done with it until now:

- Attach a rope to it to when no place to attach it can be found.
- Block a door so it doesn't close and block the way out
- Create a step, to climb low wall easily. Might need two to create a ladder to climb a high wall easily.

I have it for 4 adventures, I used it at least once in three of them, the forth I couldn't use it, I was strip of all my equipement for almost all the adventure. Between a +2 wepaon and a rod of immovability, i woudl take the weapon, but having a rod of immovability around might always be usefull, and I don't plan to sell it for now, even if it could give some good money.


----------



## Storyteller01

If you have levitate or fly, a means of hanging your food and equipment where animals can't get to it. Don't knock it until your character wakes up to see a brown bear going through their things.


----------



## BlueBlackRed

An anchor while climbing mountains or you have the potential of being blown into acid or lava.


----------



## Machiavelli

You could say "relative to the gravitational center of the locally most influential gravity well."  If you get flung into a plane with no real reference points and no obvious gravity, suddenly you become the reference until something more massive than you comes along to drag away your Immovable Rod.  If you're on a plane where gravity doesn't work at all, then NOTHING there will make any sense anyway, because you've just unglued one of the fundamental building blocks of absolutely everything, making that plane have absolutely no connection to concepts like a body, a character, or even a rod.  Assuming a character could get to such a plane without simply ceasing to exist, the magic of the Immovable Rod just wouldn't work there.

Otherwise, on a planet in the material world, the rod would work the way you expect it to, because even the rotation of the planet drags space-time with it, influencing the rod to orbit the center of gravity at a constant distance.  It's not exactly "real" physics, but it offers some clues for ruling in wierd instances.


----------



## Xarls Taunzund

> After climbing a difficult slope, use one to attach a rope to for your less-agile friends. Faster and less noisy than hammering pitons.




Even better, if you have a party member that can fly, whether naturally or through the use of a spell or a magic item, have them fly up, activate the rod, tie the rope to it, done. In one campaign I played in, the party found a set of Wings of Flying in the same treasure as the Immovable Rod.


----------



## Moon-Lancer

You could use the rod for a safe fall. Just lick it on and off. This way you never fall more then 10 feet at a time. Its the slow way down for sure, but its safe. just keep clicking.


----------



## Thurbane

Hang it in mid air, at around head or neck height, render it Invisible, then taunt/trick an enemy into charging into it face first.


----------



## Storyteller01

If your the BBEG:

Hang out a window, attach noose, attach noose to killed character, repeat as needed...


----------



## Harmon

MarkB said:
			
		

> Set it in the middle of a 5' wide pit at chest level, then cast _invisibility_ on it. Enemies jump the pit, slam into it, and slide off into the pit.




   Like it    

Hang all your dimensional items off of it just outside of your Rope Trick (if you keep track of things like that) some 30' in the area (or higher if you can).

Four of them make up corners to stretch rope about so that you can pin your horses inside while you are not mounted (reduces the need for hobbling and or tying your horse to a tree)


----------



## Al'Kelhar

Moon-Lancer said:
			
		

> You could use the rod for a safe fall. Just lick it on and off. This way you never fall more then 10 feet at a time. Its the slow way down for sure, but its safe. just keep clicking.




Two problems with this:

1.  Having your arms ripped out of their sockets; and
2.  activating a magic item is a standard action, so that's clicking the ol' rod on or off once every 6 seconds - or a drop at 1G of about 210 metres.

Cheers, Al'Kelhar


----------



## Moon-Lancer

not with the prc, its a free action with that. are you telling me it takes you 6 secconds inbetween typeing each letter on a keyboard, or on a video game controler?


----------



## Storyteller01

Al'Kelhar said:
			
		

> Two problems with this:
> 
> 1.  Having your arms ripped out of their sockets; and
> 2.  activating a magic item is a standard action, so that's clicking the ol' rod on or off once every 6 seconds - or a drop at 1G of about 210 metres.
> 
> Cheers, Al'Kelhar




With two you can effectively climb down with the same effect. You'll need to make the skill check to hang on, but it would work.


----------



## Felix

Moon-Lancer said:
			
		

> are you telling me it takes you 6 secconds...



Activating it isn't necessiarly that simple. It's not a keyboard stroke, it's a Standard Action.



			
				I2k said:
			
		

> Thus, the rods in the chest from the example above would not perform the function as intended. The chest would be movable.



I'm rather suprised that you would rule this.

Yes, the "Immovable" Rod needs to move with a planet's rotation (unless the world is Flat and on the back of four elephants on the back of a turtle, but then it would need to move with him). But to zero-in its relative unmoveableness to anything, even anything "within reason", is a wonderful example of thinking too hard about it; it's an RPG, so rotational velocities shouldn't really enter the argument.

Yes, _teleportation_ is a sticky subject, but I would be bold to say that because it's the rod that's immovable, it's only the rod that doesn't move and stays where it is when _Teleport Object_ is cast upon it, or when someone is holding it and _teleports_ (both when the rod is activated, of course).

That's the simple answer. Not hard to explain or intuit, as long as you're willing to put aside your Copernican physics when you make believe you're an elf.


----------



## Storyteller01

Felix said:
			
		

> Activating it isn't necessiarly that simple. It's not a keyboard stroke, it's a Standard Action.





It's actually a move action:

_*Immovable Rod*
This rod is a flat iron bar with a small button on one end. When the button is pushed (a move action), the rod does not move from where it is, even if staying in place defies gravity. Thus, the owner can lift or place the rod wherever he wishes, push the button, and let go...  _ 


From the SRD. Emphasis mine.


----------



## Felix

Mea Culpa.

Still, you can only do it twice a round, not at will.


----------



## Infiniti2000

Felix said:
			
		

> I'm rather suprised that you would rule this.



 To be fair, though, I did only offer it as an option, user-designated. Thus, you could use the rods to steady an object _within_ the chest.  Kinda like packing material.  



> Yes, the "Immovable" Rod needs to move with a planet's rotation (unless the world is Flat and on the back of four elephants on the back of a turtle, but then it would need to move with him). But to zero-in its relative unmoveableness to anything, even anything "within reason", is a wonderful example of thinking too hard about it; it's an RPG, so rotational velocities shouldn't really enter the argument.



 It _may _ be thinking too hard about it, but then how do you rule using the rod in the astral plane?  How about if a really large chunk of rock (say, with a githyanki castle on it) floats by?  Can you (a) station the rod so that it's not tied to the rock, or (b) station the rod with respect to the castle to, say, keep the castle door closed?


----------



## Christian

Felix said:
			
		

> Still, you can only do it twice a round, not at will.




Twice per round is enough for the trick that was suggested. The question is, how far does one fall between move actions?


----------



## Storyteller01

Christian said:
			
		

> Twice per round is enough for the trick that was suggested. The question is, how far does one fall between move actions?





Given that you only have to move more than 5 feet for a move action, I'd say 6 ft?


----------



## javcs

Just ready an action for when you've fallen 10 ft, to activate the rod.


----------



## TheGogmagog

Christian said:
			
		

> Twice per round is enough for the trick that was suggested. The question is, how far does one fall between move actions?



"Actually, if you work it out properly (rounding for convienience), a DnD character falls 500ft in the first round then 1000 every round after that. (it actually calculates to 670 and 1276 or something like that)."Quoted from here (We calculated it once, but I didn't feel like doing it again).

Edit: oh, sorry out of context answer, so between move actions, I'd guess 250'.  So that's 10d6 of yank your arm off damage twice a round?


----------



## serraphin

"Where does the 3000 come from"

Erm...my useless human fingers. It should be 8000. And you're right, I did the same thing as Laman and was working on stat not bonus - very newbie mistake on my part.

Of course if you're inside a behir and you turn your rod on, then start to hack your way out - I believe that makes it an unnatended magic object  Which means it'll take 2d8+8 points of bludgeoning damage and 8 points of acid (minimum 18 points of damage). Minus the 10pts of hardness (assuming it's steel), and that's 8 hp per round. So you could buy yourself four rounds. Which is, I guess an expensive but feasable way to try and make an escape!

Another use though: 

Never let your horse wander off again! Trying to sneak up that castle wall, but don't want your warhorse to wander - tie it to an immovable rod! Set up a little corral (and just hope no wandering monsters come their way...)!

Or how about the ultimate pit trap? Thoust sneaky heroes may be pushing ahead with a 10ft Pole, but that's less that 8000lbs. However the moment the hero steps on the cleverly secreted button under a pad... the floor stops being suspended and a long drop follows.


----------



## Blightersbane

They hold up your tents/pavilions wondrously
Tie your horses 
Use as clothes line both literal and the Longest Yard versions; set in path of hapless charging thug, say just about neck level
Pin opponents against walls, each other, when grappling to the ground 
Make it part or a whole spear, brace for charge


Blightersbane


----------



## Artoomis

javcs said:
			
		

> Just ready an action for when you've fallen 10 ft, to activate the rod.




Unfortunately you cannot do that except for the first 10-foot drop.

You cannot take a move action (deactivate the rod) AND Ready an Action (to re-activate) at the same time.

You could:

1.  Deactivate it.  Start to fall - falling for one move action's worth of fall (250-feet ?).
2.  Wait for your next round and then Ready an Action to activate it once you fall another 10-feet.  Of course by that time it is way too late as you have fallen at least 250-feet already.  

Too bad, it seemed like such a good idea.  I guess you really need two of them to pull this off.


----------



## Deset Gled

Artoomis said:
			
		

> You cannot take a move action (deactivate the rod) AND Ready an Action (to re-activate) at the same time.




Why not?  Readying is a standard action.


----------



## Dracorat

Because you have to do it after you took the move action. Thus, you are already falling.

And what's this about:
Given that you only have to move more than 5 feet for a move action, I'd say 6 ft? 

??

I have seen no such rules. Moving more than five feet is a move action, but not all move actions require movement. (A cadillac is a car, but not all cars are cadillacs)

And the boots idea from above, while nice, have a few flaws. First, it would be incredibly slow. Second, you would require constant balance checks and then once you failed one, you'd flip over, fall, and your boot would remain somewhere you couldn't reach it.

=)


----------



## Felix

I2k said:
			
		

> It may  be thinking too hard about it, but then how do you rule using the rod in the astral plane? How about if a really large chunk of rock (say, with a githyanki castle on it) floats by? Can you (a) station the rod so that it's not tied to the rock, or (b) station the rod with respect to the castle to, say, keep the castle door closed?



Fix the relative velocities?

If I'm floating around the Astral and a gith-castle-rock is coming my way and I activate it, the rock goes on by and the rod stays where it is.

If the rod is also floating at the same instantaneous velocity of the rock (if I were on the rock and in front of the castle door), then it fixes at that velocity and vector.

But then that would seem inconsistent with being able to activate a rod when falling down a pit since it's moving at a velocity relative to the ground...

Well, I think I'd have it not work on the astral. Make it a peculiarity of the plane that the magic of the rod can't deal with.


----------



## Storyteller01

Artoomis said:
			
		

> Unfortunately you cannot do that except for the first 10-foot drop.
> 
> You cannot take a move action (deactivate the rod) AND Ready an Action (to re-activate) at the same time.
> 
> You could:
> 
> 1.  Deactivate it.  Start to fall - falling for one move action's worth of fall (250-feet ?).
> 2.  Wait for your next round and then Ready an Action to activate it once you fall another 10-feet.  Of course by that time it is way too late as you have fallen at least 250-feet already.
> 
> Too bad, it seemed like such a good idea.  I guess you really need two of them to pull this off.




It still is a good idea, and you don't need to ready an action to make it work. 

If you spend the move actions just in pushing buttons, gravity does the rest. Falling is a free action after all, unless we've started counting 10' falls into pit traps as part of ones movement  . It's similar to taking a 10' step to open a door (two move actions).

One move action to push a button, fall for a second for no action, then push the button again for another move action. You don't have to fall more than 10 feet before pushing the button again (you don't have to move 30 ft before opening that door, do you?). 

I'd say make exertion, climb, or Str checks if you do this for too long (maybe more drops than your Str modifier?) or make climb checks after each jump based on the distance you fell, but there's no reason it wouldn't work.


----------



## Storyteller01

Dracorat said:
			
		

> Because you have to do it after you took the move action. Thus, you are already falling.
> 
> And what's this about:
> Given that you only have to move more than 5 feet for a move action, I'd say 6 ft?
> 
> ??
> 
> I have seen no such rules. Moving more than five feet is a move action, but not all move actions require movement. (A cadillac is a car, but not all cars are cadillacs)




It was a matter of distance covered, not actions taken .


----------



## krunchyfrogg

Great read!


----------



## DMCF

Pay big $ to mod or craft it with a pointy end, stab dragon foot, activate.

At the start of a rickshaw race set it 1' off the ground of the inside exit lane of a steep turn.

Challenge a yokel braggart to a strength match, get the farmer's daughter.

Seduce the farmer's daughter, bar the barn door!

Fly 60' up and tie your bag of holding to it. Crawl inside for a nap.

Commission a bunch of them to create a collapsible cage to stick bad guys in while you rest.

Minor illusion = Pepperoni! Drink in the joy of salty tears shed by starving street urchins!

Minor illusion, something sticky - catch the thief at the museum!


----------



## Pat Ell

Strap one to your forearm, inside your sleeve. Challenge all comers to arm wrestling matches. When you set your elbow down on the table to start, the button presses against the table and your opponent can push in vain. Raise elbow and give it another "click" after your opponent tires and put them away.  $ Cash in $


----------



## PJP2810

Pat Ell said:


> Strap one to your forearm, inside your sleeve. Challenge all comers to arm wrestling matches. When you set your elbow down on the table to start, the button presses against the table and your opponent can push in vain. Raise elbow and give it another "click" after your opponent tires and put them away.  $ Cash in $




Slight issue with that plan. Once you click it to lock. How do you plan on moving your arm up enough to press the button, you've basically locked your arm in place with the rod. You'd have to raise the table up to push it against the button to click it.


I realised after reading your comment that one should also be careful poking a wall with the wrong end... if you click it on with the button next to the wall... you need to remove the wall to reclick it off :/


----------



## Dragon Queen

Bad joke. It can only take 8000 pounds.


----------



## Mirrored Realities

Monk with acrobatics used one as a Quarterstaff. Used it to:
-Run full movement speed up walls and hang on Rod
-Stop a charging Aboleth in it's tracks
-Drown an adult dragon by pinning it's head underwater
-Sink a warship by setting it in it's path
-ing _Fly_

The DM was not amused.


----------



## nijineko

1) pay for custom ring gates that fit snugly over the button end of the immovable rod and firmly attach in place.
2) put the rod somewhere interesting or give it to someone. (as the button is on the other side of the gate, they can't mess with it.)
3) remote control the rod via the Murphy's Law principle.
4) profit?


(this requires the party to be higher level or wealthy, obviously.)


----------



## Jacob Lewis

Free floating toilet paper dispenser.

If you've been camping, you know it's a great idea.


----------



## nijineko

Create a mini construct that has the sole purpose in existence of clinging to the rod and pushing that button. 

The construct responds to a key word, specific user, or mental command for the psionic types. 

Connect a rope, or if you really insist, a whip to the rod. 

You can now throw out the rod and perform the Swashbuckler Swing™ at will.

Suggested keywords: "Tally ho!", "Have at thee!", "En Guard!", (long ululating yell)[for the jungle themed types].


----------



## nijineko

Design a special suit of clothes / armor / steampunk clockwork wearable suit which is designed to twitch-trigger a number of Immovable Rods mounted inside the clothing along various portions of the body. While a mime might be able to make creative use of this outfit, it will really show it's stuff when in the hands (or rather, on the body) of a fantasy pop-and-lock dubstep artist. You can now pull off dance moves which would otherwise be physically impossible with the added support of skillfully and selectively activated rods or by activating and deactivating the rods with specific sequences and timing. 

Start a new fashion trend and dance craze all in one!


----------



## Greenfield

nijineko said:


> Create a mini construct that has the sole purpose in existence of clinging to the rod and pushing that button.
> 
> The construct responds to a key word, specific user, or mental command for the psionic types.
> 
> Connect a rope, or if you really insist, a whip to the rod.
> 
> You can now throw out the rod and perform the Swashbuckler Swing™ at will.
> 
> Suggested keywords: "Tally ho!", "Have at thee!", "En Guard!", (long ululating yell)[for the jungle themed types].




Variation on the theme:  The Sky Hook.

Fit the rod into a tube with a small spring device built in.  Attach a rope.  The rig is set so when there's tension on the rope, the rod is immovable.  When the tension relaxes, it can move.

Now throw the rod high into the air and yank the rope tight when it reaches a place you like.  Climb/swing/hang on the rope any way you want and it's locked in place.  As soon as you let the rope go slack it releases and you can reel it in.  Give it something like a three pound trigger threshold in the spring and you should be good.


----------



## nijineko

{Clipping from The Daily Crystal}

For the woman elegance, poise, and position on the go!

This indispensable item is an absolute must for those situations where an entrance simply must be made. 

As every woman knows, the Descent Upon the Stairs is The Entrance. 

Behold, this stylish rod (with a wide range of customization choices and styles for the perfect match) provides, with the simple press of a button, an instant spiral staircase, enabling you to descend with grace, in style, riveting all eyes, whenever and wherever you desire. Formed of small planes of force, and cloaked in your choice of elegant illusion, safety and style in one convenient package. Set the scene and command all gazes. A discreet tug upon the pull chain (which becomes a convenient carry strap when in rod form) and the stairs return to rod form (and your hand) with an appropriately stylish illusory display. 

(Utilitarian versions for emergency escape uses are also available upon request.)

{an immovable rod customized with a few extras: namely a force effect, a transforming carry strap/chain, and a couple of custom illusion effects. Alternate versions may use less exotic methods, transformation or conjuration to produce the temporary material needed for the stairs and possibly skimp on the illusions.)


----------



## SilverScorpion81

mount in a tower shield use as instant barricade


----------



## bando

Infiniti2000 said:


> An immovable rod has that annoying frame of reference issue.  Is it immovable with respect to the planet or other more local frame of reference?  If you activate it in a ship's cabin, will it move with the ship or not?  Can you dim door while holding an activated immovable rod?



ECEF


----------

